# My NEW blog focused on Child care..opinions wanted



## ReformedWretch (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok, as my name here tells you, I am a house parent and have been for 12 years now. I have a *passion* for my work with teens! I love what I do, but much of what I see is terrible. Too many people come into this field without a clue of what they are doing.

Supervisors loose touch as well often forgetting that the kids are what we as childcare workers are all about (D'uh I know) and many places focus too much on money and number crunching.

I feel I have a lot to offer in this new blog and am doing my best to keep it biblically centered as well. If you will, please check it out and give me your opinion!

Thanks all!

Edit to add the link;

http://christcenteredkids.blogspot.com/

[Edited on 12-2-2005 by houseparent]


----------



## ANT (Feb 12, 2005)

Adam, I went to it and read it. I really like the idea. I'm not a "Houseparent" but I certainly have enough children of my own (5 Boys) to glean some insight from you. I would gladly follow and read your thoughts and studies on these issues. I know a couple of people that come into my work occaisionally who take care of, and live with like 11 children or so. I will recommend that they visit your site too.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks Anthony!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 12, 2005)

As a former Nanny, Adam....I commend you greatly. I think that your site is a wonderful idea and your front page very insightful. Keep it up!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks Josh and Colleen! Here is a snipet from my newest entry.

Rules vs. Relationships: Can they meld as one?

Often within the childcare field you will hear “rules vs. relationships” as if always having to choose between the two. Heaven forbid you ever sacrifice your rules for the sake of a relationship, that is turnabout to serving the devil within this field. It is this issue that may drive me the most insane as a house parent.

I’ve been accused of making it harder for those who fill in for me when I am off duty. Many see the fact that my wife and I have strong relationships with the kids we serve as a detriment. They believe that the “rules” suffer, and kids listen just “for us”. As soon as someone works with the kids that doesn’t have a relationship with them, they struggle, and this is somehow our fault that this happens.

NONSENSE!

Read the rest here: http://christcenteredkids.blogspot.com/


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 15, 2005)

Getting, Earning, or Teaching Respect?

Rule number one in my training manual for new house parent staff is about respect. Building the character of kids is one of, if not the most important things for me as a childcare worker. Children have all different kinds of abilities, goals, and intelligence, but all of them can learn respect for themselves and others. As a childcare worker, this is one thing you can successfully teach to the children in your care.

Here is how my rule is worded, remember, this manual is my rulebook for kids, with added comments for the staff that are not in the kids version of the rulebook.

-------------------

RULE 1:

ALL CHILDREN MUST TREAT ALL STAFF AND PEERS WITH RESPECT AND DIGNITY.

Note: All staff, especially new, must understand that while this is expected and required and taught to each and every child, it needs to build over time as staff and children get to know one another. At first children are expected to do this simply because staff are the adults in charge, but staff need to attempt to build relationships in such a way that it almost, or for the most part, happens automatically. This takes just as much work of the staffs part as it does the children.

--------------------

Sounds simple enough does it not? Sadly, from my experience, it’s not very simple for most childcare workers. Several mistakes are made. The first one is new staff want to come into a home and demand that the kids respectfully fear them because they are adults and as such, in charge!

Read the rest here: http://christcenteredkids.blogspot.com/


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 15, 2005)

Borrowing and lending

Rule number two in my “staff version” rulebook is as follows.

NO LENDING OR BORROWING

Note: One warning per child is to be given. Exceptions are to be made if the children ask first and there seems to be a legitimate need or reason for them to borrow and lend.

Borrowing and lending can be a serious issue between children, especially teens. Clothing is so important within peer groups and often time’s friendships simply must consist of borrowing and lending articles of clothing and or shoes. To expect children in placement to completely abandon this is, in my opinion, foolish and overly strict. To completely eliminate a time-honored tradition amongst this group is simply going too far.

However, I am aware that borrowing and lending can lead to much more serious issues, especially amongst troubled teens with anger or personality issues. As such, I agree that this must be closely monitored and controlled by staff. This does not mean that borrowing and lending is never allowed.

Read the rest here: http://christcenteredkids.blogspot.com/


----------

